

The Old Facebook - Gatech2013
http://www.thefacebook.us/

======
ComputerGuru
Site seems completely overwhelmed. Coblitz/Codeen and coral cache (NYUD) do
not have it in the cache.

Google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?%7Bgoogle:acce...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?%7Bgoogle:acceptedSuggestion%7Doq=cache%3Athefacebook.us&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Athefacebook.us)

Archive.org:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130503003719/http://www.theface...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130503003719/http://www.thefacebook.us/)

------
bdcravens
Interesting that the Privacy Policy page contains references to Harvard
Connection. Did this really happen with the original FB that MZ launched or
was poking at the situation?

~~~
illtakesix
It looks like this site was originally advertised as HarvardConnection.co [1]
and that the references to HarvardConnection on the site are vestigial.

[1]: [http://allfacebook.com/facebook-domain-
sale_b69390](http://allfacebook.com/facebook-domain-sale_b69390)

------
yashodhan
Server Error. I used Facebook circa 2004. Looking forward to seeing it how it
was.

~~~
aetch
I don't remember 500 errors being part of "old facebook".

------
noamsml
Takedown notice in...

